# Shoulder brace for a separated AC joint?



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

In the past year I've taken several hard falls on my right shoulder. Skiing this past Sunday I fell on it again and managed to end up in ER with a separated AC joint. Its not the worst injury, I should be up and running in a few weeks.

I was wondering if people with similar shoulder injuries were using some type of brace to use as it heals as oppose to this annoying sling. Something like this?









Thanks.


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

Nope.
Have Separated both ACs.
Got out of the sling immediately and proceeded to aggressive rehab.
With a Grade 3, I ditched the sling after leaving the ER-wasn't going to do additional damage.
I'm not a fan of immobilizing AC injuries if you don't opt for surgery.
I prefer range of motion and blood flow as soon as possible.
It's different for everyone though and the pain level can vary greatly throughout the different grades of separation.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

11053 said:


> Nope.
> Have Separated both ACs.
> Got out of the sling immediately and proceeded to aggressive rehab.
> With a Grade 3, I ditched the sling after leaving the ER-wasn't going to do additional damage.
> ...


Interesting. My AC injury is grade 1. I'm not in pain unless I move my shoulder where it doesn't want to go. Did you still ice and do ibuprofren I assume? I'll probably ditch the sling soon and start rehabbing soon. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Bdabike (Jan 27, 2013)

Just give it some time. You'll be fine. Range of motion will return with a little self physical therapy. Grade 1 is easy peasy.
Good luck, ride on.


----------



## scmtbiker (Jan 11, 2007)

Having surgery in the morning for a pretty bad grade 3 separation. Tried some self rehab for six weeks and barely have a 90 degree range of motion upward. Still can't put pressure on it and pain is still there. Really going to kill ski season. Had 75 days last year, but I want to be ready to ride and enjoy spring and summer. Good luck with your healing.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

^^Yikes man, good luck. Sounds like you've got some rehab ahead of you. Good news is you'll be healed up for bike season. I plopped down some serious coin for a ski house and pass so I can understand the frustration of ski season injuries. 

Bdabike - sounds like your advice is spot on. I've been nursing this shoulder for 5 days now and range of motion is better. I'm optimistic about getting back out there in a couple weeks


----------



## Zignzag (Jan 23, 2004)

No brace or sling for my grade 3. I took Aleve for inflammation.


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

Rotator Cuff and Shoulder Conditioning Program-OrthoInfo - AAOS
Do some rehab... even if it's on your own.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks guys. All this feedback is certainly helping.

How long after the initial injury did you guys start rehabbing??


----------



## Bdabike (Jan 27, 2013)

I would start checking your range of motion as soon as you can. You are not going to do any damage to it. It is only going to be painful. You will notice how quickly the pain starts leaving. You may hear crackling noises and such. Usually that is inflammation causing it. Good luck.


----------



## vilikpowell (Nov 10, 2017)

*AC separation*

VTS

Did you get that brace for your shoulder, and if you did, how did it work? I've pretty well fully rehabbed my grade 3 from earlier this Summer, but it still lacks the power and endurance it once had, but does better with taping, so I'm looking to get a similar brace for support while riding, etc. Thoughts? Thanks.



VTSession said:


> In the past year I've taken several hard falls on my right shoulder. Skiing this past Sunday I fell on it again and managed to end up in ER with a separated AC joint. Its not the worst injury, I should be up and running in a few weeks.
> 
> I was wondering if people with similar shoulder injuries were using some type of brace to use as it heals as oppose to this annoying sling. Something like this?
> 
> ...


----------



## SparkyAlumni (Jul 22, 2005)

*I wore the EVS Sports SB03 back in 2015...*



vilikpowell said:


> VTS
> 
> Did you get that brace for your shoulder, and if you did, how did it work? I've pretty well fully rehabbed my grade 3 from earlier this Summer, but it still lacks the power and endurance it once had, but does better with taping, so I'm looking to get a similar brace for support while riding, etc. Thoughts? Thanks.


I used the EVS Sports SB03 back in 2015 when I was coming back from a completely separated shoulder that occurred in November 2014... I had severely damaged/pinched the main nerve to the area (can't remember what it's called), had various tears/damage to tendons/fibers within the shoulder (including rotacuff damage), and developed the onset of frozen shoulder, but, the Dr. didn't recommend surgery (thank God) due to what he thought could be fixed with time/hard-work on my part, so, physical therapy was my course of action.

With my injury and the time that had passed (before being cleared for activities), I obviously had a high level of atrophy, deterioration of strength and instability in my arm/shoulder. Upon clearance to return to the trail, I was looking for something to help (even if nothing more than to quiet the brain), and the EVS SB03 is what I settled on.

Long story short, I would wear that one again in a heartbeat (still have mine hanging in my garage). The SB04 (with the hard plastic plate) actually hurt too much b/c it pushed down on the shoulder and IMHO would cause more damage if a subsequent fall happened.


----------



## SparkyAlumni (Jul 22, 2005)

I purchased mine through Amazon and for reference, here is the review I left...

This review is specifically for the EVS Sports SB03 (my previous review of the SB04 with the "impact" system/pad on the outside of the shoulder is here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/review/R1NFQ26UTF4KPB/ref=cm_cr_pr_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B007NVSXR6

I bought the SB03 right after trying out the SB04. I've had the SB03 since Mid-January, and can say with confidence, that I recommend it and would buy it again (if anything should happen to it).

I bought this as a result of a separated/dislocated shoulder... I was looking for a way to have more stability in my shoulder during the early (and now mid) stages of my return to physical activities (specifically mountain biking).

I picked the EVS brand based on online reviews of how it handled similar injuries/systems to what I have (a "loose" feeling of the shoulder in the socket and reduced strength/resistance during certain movements). The actual brace itself seems wonderful... I thinks its very similar/would compare it to a very good neoprene knee brace (ones without metal bars) that you would wear if you had knee stability problems (issues where you can move, but, just have a hesitancy to go all out for fear of not having enough support to move around freely).

I've been using the SB03 for several weeks and can honestly say that it has helped me both physically and mentally. 
Physically, when doing calisthenics (i.e. Jumping jacks), without the brace, I notice that it feels like my shoulder is bouncing around in the socket and after a while begins to ache enough that I stop... with the brace (although not absolutely still), I am able to proceed with calisthenics and other cardio activities. For people who enjoy running, this may be an option for you (depending on how tight you set it and how bad of an injury you have)... again, it's similar to what a neoprene knee brace would do... not complete stability/immobility, but, enough to aid you in your daily physical activities. 
Mentally, just like any other brace, it gives you that indescribable feeling that you don't have to worry about your injury, because it's "wrapped". 

I will say though, basketball players and those you play tennis/racquetball, may not find this to be a perfect solution, as the brace (as intended) limits certain movements or range of motion... with the brace on, getting my arm to a 90 degree position is difficult, but, that's the point of the brace... to keep the should stable in the joint/socket. As I play softball (brace goes on the glove hand), this really isn't too much of an issue for me, as I play the outfield and can position my body to counteract the limits of my arm position (i.e. basket catches, rather than arm straight up). Racket sports players may be able to get around this by setting it a little looser, but, that may cause issues with the arm "floating" by your side (that's where my issue is, so, I set mine pretty tight).

All in all, for me and my activities (mountain biking, softball - the brace goes on my glove hand, and calisthenics) this brace is nearly perfect for me (any issues with the brace would be issues where one would buy a brace costing hundreds and/or specifically made for them - like professional athletes).

I have taken away 0.5 stars [4.5 out of 5 stars] because I'm a LITTLE concerned about how the velcro will hold up after time... I use this often and the wear and tear with velcro is always an issue for me. That being said, no issues have come up, nor, do I foresee any in the immediate future (I'm more concerned about it, say, 9-12 months from now). Even, then, at ~$50, I've spent more on disposable tape for my ankles in the summer... I'll just fix it or buy another one.


----------



## mtbvfr (Dec 24, 2006)

SparkyAlumni said:


> I have taken away 0.5 stars [4.5 out of 5 stars] because I'm a LITTLE concerned about how the velcro will hold up after time... I use this often and the wear and tear with velcro is always an issue for me. That being said, no issues have come up, nor, do I foresee any in the immediate future (I'm more concerned about it, say, 9-12 months from now). Even, then, at ~$50, I've spent more on disposable tape for my ankles in the summer... I'll just fix it or buy another one.


Hi Sparky,

I was wondering how your SB03 shoulder brace is holding up?

I had a heavy fall on the asphalt just before Xmas last year and suffered a dislocated shoulder. At present I am about 10°-15° from getting my arm vertical when walking my fingers up a wall.

Thanks, MTB.


----------



## dcr1 (Nov 3, 2017)

I had a grade 3 separation about 6 weeks ago. I did it on Saturday night and wore a sling to sleep that night and the next day. I saw an orthopedic on Monday and he generally advocated no sling and to work on range of motion via PT.


----------



## SparkyAlumni (Jul 22, 2005)

mtbvfr said:


> Hi Sparky,
> 
> I was wondering how your SB03 shoulder brace is holding up?
> 
> ...


MTBVFR,
The brace held up well! I haven't used it in quite some time (my input was actually about a couple years after my injury/recovery - i chimed in because i wanted to let people know what i used and recommended - and still recommend).
Overall, for the price and what it was able to do for me, i still give the brace at least 4.5 stars. The velcro didn't fatigue, what actually fatigued was the area where i kept adjusting the velcro, but, nothing tore, it just frayed and looks bad - but, for what its worth, still holds (i ran in the garage to test it just to make sure).
I recommend you check it out - it really did help me. 
Best of luck to you - keep focused, do your rehab, take MSM, Chondroitin (sp?) and Krill oil (all help with joints) and don't get discouraged... you might have bad days, but, you will get through this.


----------



## mtbvfr (Dec 24, 2006)

SparkyAlumni said:


> Best of luck to you - keep focused, do your rehab, take MSM, Chondroitin (sp?) and Krill oil (all help with joints) and don't get discouraged... you might have bad days, but, you will get through this.


Hi Sparky,

Which products for MSM, Krill Oil etc did you use?

There are a lot of Krill Oil products on the market but most are not very good from what I've read. Did you actually notice a difference after adding Krill Oil to your regimen?

I'm using E3Live E3RenewMe which has MSM. I orignally got Vitacosts MSM but learnt that it wasn't the correct Sulfur form for what I need. I am also using E3Live's Blue Majik powder.

I'm using NeoCell's Collagen 2 Joint Complex which has Hyaluronic Acid, Glucosamine and Chondroitin and their Super Collagen™ Type 1 & 3 powder. I want to give their Move Matrix Advanced Joint Hydrator a go in place of the Collagen 2 product.

Another thing I want to add are Amino Acids based on what I read on the following page.

https://www.shoulderdoc.co.uk/news/view/1441

Thanks and keep the rubber side down, MTB.


----------

